# Farkin greedy bastard neighbour!



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

She has her own wireless network, and thinks it is acceptable to vipe on mine! I can't put WEP on, or WPA as my lodger can't get into it then, low signal strength. Anyway, being a BAD mood, ill, croaking, sneezing, I knocked her door.. 'do you have Internet?' 'yes' she replies all boastful. 'Well would you mind not sucking all the life out of mine!' She tries to make out then that it must have connected automatically without her knowledge. I had to remind her I am an IT teacher, not a farkin eejit. Now she keeps knocking my door RAHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *fingers in ears* la la la la la


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How did you know someone else had logged on?

Next doors happens to be wireless.... mine isn't :roll:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Type http://192.168.2.1 into your browser and it will give you router options.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Annie,

Set your wireless router so it only accepts certain MAC addresses. You access this facility through the web address you have already posted. :wink:

This is nothing to do with APPLE computers as many people seem to think... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Every computer has a unique MAC address and you can therefore lock out scrounging scumbag neighbours...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Link doesn't do anything :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Link doesn't do anything :?


depends on the router... mine is http://192.168.1.1

As rusty says best option is MAC address ties... not sure why your lodger can't use WEP though. Signal strength does not matter with WEP etc.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Rich, you are becoming my knight in shining armour! The lodger was working from wireless perfectly well until the old one broke and I bought a new one. When I set it up, she was happily accessing, until I put the security on. Even though she enters the WEP key she can't get on. I tried it every which way around xmas time, and in the end hard wired her to the sodding thing. This means a cable trailing horribly over things. I don't mind a neighbour logging in sometimes, or even someone sat in the street, but when she has her own GRRRRRRRRRR. Her and her mother have just been beating my door for the last half hour, I'm ignoring it. She keeps telling me it was accidental LOL. I will set the dogs on them if they come back.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> Thanks Rich, you are becoming my knight in shining armour


I'm more like a twat in a plastic bag... :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

manphibian said:


> Link doesn't do anything :?


Go to *Start* | *Run* | and then type "_*cmd*_"

Type *ipconfig* and hit *Enter*

Look at the *Default Gateway* and use that IP address in your browser e.g: http://192.168.xxx.xxx

If you have a Belkin or Netgear the login details should be on the underside of your router - if not Google the model number...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd sort out your lodger's wireless device. I've never seen a wireless device not about to do WEP. WPA can be a bit more picky if you have a really old device, but there is often firmware updates to resolve this.

Or just say, if you want to use household WiFi, then you have to get equipment that can use it secured.

Another trick for hiding it is to change the name of your wifi, and then hide the SSID. This way you have to know the SSID and setup the wifi manually. If you don't know it exists then unless you're sniffing for them specifically, nobody will know it's there.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Dash said:


> I'd sort out your lodger's wireless device. I've never seen a wireless device not about to do WEP. WPA can be a bit more picky if you have a really old device, but there is often firmware updates to resolve this.
> 
> Or just say, if you want to use household WiFi, then you have to get equipment that can use it secured.
> 
> Another trick for hiding it is to change the name of your wifi, and then hide the SSID. This way you have to know the SSID and setup the wifi manually. If you don't know it exists then unless you're sniffing for them specifically, nobody will know it's there.


That sounds intriguing thanks! I will Google how to do that.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Well that was easier than I thought. I still need to keep the lodger hard wired though, it isn't picking up upstairs - never buy a Belkin - trampy piece of plop.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I had trouble with the range on my router i have tried many different makes and they are all the same, I finally solved the problem with one of these

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductP ... _Id=255033

Charles


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I had trouble with the range on my router i have tried many different makes and they are all the same, I finally solved the problem with one of these
> 
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductP ... _Id=255033
> 
> Charles


I've got three of these extending my network so now the whole house is covered... :wink:

http://tinyurl.com/5ub3dd

Dead easy to set up and works with Windows as well as Macs...


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Also consider Homeplug - great solution for those with wireless range issues.

See HERE

Zero configuration - you simply plug one in to the mains socket and connect it to your router via the enclosed CAT5 ethernet cable and connect the other to the mains and plug the ethernet cable into the computer. Nothing to install (unless you need the monitoring software to check the speed) so is therefore operating system independent.

There is a lot to be said for wires


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Dash said:


> Another trick for hiding it is to change the name of your wifi, and then hide the SSID. This way you have to know the SSID and setup the wifi manually. If you don't know it exists then unless you're sniffing for them specifically, nobody will know it's there.


rename it "use your foooooooooookin own" :mrgreen:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> If you don't know it exists then unless you're sniffing for them specifically, nobody will know it's there.


rename it "use your foooooooooookin own" :mrgreen:[/quote]

I named it 'ours not yours you got one use it' LOL

Thanks for the heads up on extenders, I didn't know that. I had bought some aerial things off Ebay, but they didn't fit. I will look at both options and let you know.

She still keeps knocking my door, I still keep ignoring it, I have a cold and feel like shlt, I will swing for her!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Anneymouse said:


> She has her own wireless network, and thinks it is acceptable to vipe on mine! I can't put WEP on, or WPA as my lodger can't get into it then, low signal strength. Anyway, being a BAD mood, ill, croaking, sneezing, I knocked her door.. 'do you have Internet?' 'yes' she replies all boastful. 'Well would you mind not sucking all the life out of mine!' She tries to make out then that it must have connected automatically without her knowledge. I had to remind her I am an IT teacher, not a farkin eejit. Now she keeps knocking my door RAHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *fingers in ears* la la la la la


So what you are saying is; your network is unencrypted and completely open ?? Then of course your neighbor could have connected to it and not realised.

Why would you find that strange?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Anneymouse said:


> She has her own wireless network, and thinks it is acceptable to vipe on mine! I can't put WEP on, or WPA as my lodger can't get into it then, low signal strength. Anyway, being a BAD mood, ill, croaking, sneezing, I knocked her door.. 'do you have Internet?' 'yes' she replies all boastful. 'Well would you mind not sucking all the life out of mine!' She tries to make out then that it must have connected automatically without her knowledge. I had to remind her I am an IT teacher, not a farkin eejit. Now she keeps knocking my door RAHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *fingers in ears* la la la la la


Who do you teach IT to? 2yr old? grannys? who exactly?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

foojeek said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > She has her own wireless network, and thinks it is acceptable to vipe on mine! I can't put WEP on, or WPA as my lodger can't get into it then, low signal strength. Anyway, being a BAD mood, ill, croaking, sneezing, I knocked her door.. 'do you have Internet?' 'yes' she replies all boastful. 'Well would you mind not sucking all the life out of mine!' She tries to make out then that it must have connected automatically without her knowledge. I had to remind her I am an IT teacher, not a farkin eejit. Now she keeps knocking my door RAHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *fingers in ears* la la la la la
> ...


I was tempted to simply reply 'Fuck off' but need to correct your ignorance. To connect to a wireless, you have to go to connect, then select the one you want. It does not do it all on its own. Also FYI we don't teach wireless and networking, I guess if you pen a strong letter to Ed Balls though, he might include it on the Curriculum so that I wouldn't have to offend you by typing a message in the Flame Room. Finally, a question mark denotes the end of a sentence, you should start your next one with a capital letter. I guess you will blame your English teacher for not sharing that little gem with you. Now - fuck off!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Anneymouse said:


> foojeek said:
> 
> 
> > Anneymouse said:
> ...


plainly you don't have an answer & have to resort to the grammatical correctional stuff. That says a lot in itself.

Good luck with the recession; you'll need it


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

meh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I think his point is, it's not that difficult to stop someone accessing your wireless connection without permission, and you're an IT teacher....

Fair point imo. Why not just give the password to your lodger or whoever


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Perhaps a fair point made in a rude way, then again some people have no social skills. Of course I can set up WPA and WEP and assign a key. The lodger has had about 50 of these and for some reason, with security on she can't access. The moment security is off, she pops on. May'be I didn't make that clear, I dunno.

Anyway, two results, the neighbour came round last night and admitted she had her desktop logged into mine to download films, and her laptop on her own for general use. I am still annoyed because I asked her at Christmas to stay off it as there were 6 people accessing it from my house, and she alone accesses her own. As advised I have now hidden the SSID, so the lodger is on, the neighbour is off, nobody can see it - happy days!

Oh by the way, its not like a whole street full of people could have accessed it, she is the only one.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

You should tell your neighbour that it is a criminal offence to use someones broadband without permission


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Anneymouse said:


> Now - fuck off!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good retort!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > I had trouble with the range on my router i have tried many different makes and they are all the same, I finally solved the problem with one of these
> ...


 I use these Rich, but to do wireless speakers around the house, fantastic bit of kit love hiding them in the kids rooms scares the shite out of them in the morning.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think IT teacher's are generally required to have the ability to troubleshoot WiFi encryption issues. Just that they are available and how to use them (when they work).

If there is poor client support for a hotspot then this is generally either a driver or firmware issue; not something you can expect anything apart from an expert in that field to deal with.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Funnily enough Dash I did read something about Firmware, I will take another wander down that road - thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> I use these Rich, but to do wireless speakers around the house, fantastic bit of kit love hiding them in the kids rooms scares the shite out of them in the morning.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now another HUGE reason why you should put security. I managed to get into someones router before. From the SSID I found the router type, went to download the manual and found the default username and password. So basically I had full administrator control of this router. I did not do anything dodgy, although, I could have done especially if that person had file sharing enabled in their PC.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

vlastan said:


> Now another HUGE reason why you should put security. I managed to get into someones router before. From the SSID I found the router type, went to download the manual and found the default username and password. So basically I had full administrator control of this router. I did not do anything dodgy, although, I could have done especially if that person had file sharing enabled in their PC.


Did that make you feel powerful?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Certainly it did! It gave me a hard on and a HUGE climax :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Anneymouse said:


> Perhaps a fair point made in a rude way, then again some people have no social skills. Of course I can set up WPA and WEP and assign a key. The lodger has had about 50 of these and for some reason, with security on she can't access. The moment security is off, she pops on. May'be I didn't make that clear, I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, two results, the neighbour came round last night and admitted she had her desktop logged into mine to download films, and her laptop on her own for general use. I am still annoyed because I asked her at Christmas to stay off it as there were 6 people accessing it from my house, and she alone accesses her own. As advised I have now hidden the SSID, so the lodger is on, the neighbour is off, nobody can see it - happy days!
> 
> Oh by the way, its not like a whole street full of people could have accessed it, she is the only one.


I'm still surprised you actually admit to being a teacher. just try reading back through your posts at your own language - I did and formed an opinion of you. *<Mod Edit by RK07 - no personal attacks - if you have nothing of value to add then please find a different post to contribute to  >*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so foojeek, would you agree that it is acceptable for a stranger to come in your front door just because it is unlocked?

same bloody thing in my opinion, i agree with anney on this one.

in todays day and age it seem that its fair game to use or take something on the basis that it wasnt secure :?

if its not yours then fuck off and get your own!!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> in todays day and age it seem that its fair game to use or take something on the basis that it wasnt secure :?


Hey Kammy, do you want to buy a wheelie bin off me :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

does it belong to manphibian :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't know - didn't stop to ask...

I've also got a garden with a padlock in it. The padlock was nicer than the bin so thought I'd extend my product range...

Jampott has seen it. He said its lovely :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: matt you clearly have lost the plot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its the Oil Kammy - its gone to my heed (gotta love the lingo in that line  )


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: at least your learnig the local tongue


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

foojeek said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a fair point made in a rude way, then again some people have no social skills. Of course I can set up WPA and WEP and assign a key. The lodger has had about 50 of these and for some reason, with security on she can't access. The moment security is off, she pops on. May'be I didn't make that clear, I dunno.
> ...


Frankly I cant be arsed; I agree with the many who used to browse this site and have moved on.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well its a shame you should say that but that is your perogative. I'm sure you wouldn't like to come onto an internet forum and be insulted and I have to say that this isn't the first time that I've seen you do it. I remember you resorting to name calling with DeanTT when he commented on your speeding thread.

My constructive advice would be to continue to use the forum, contribute to its success but avoid resorting to keyboard warrior stuff by insulting people. There is no place for it here and if you want to move on for not agreeing with that point then I shall wish you all the very best


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well said matty boy :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

You learn to communicate effectively when you've worked in an Audi centre. There was this one guy, FY53 was his plate... :lol:

Are you going Karting in March?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

foojeek said:


> Frankly I cant be arsed; I agree with the many who used to browse this site and have moved on.


Take it to the flame room big boy... :wink: Oh, we're here...  Well get a life then and leave the mouse alone. Play with the vermin between your thighs... :lol:










Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

RK07 said:


> You learn to communicate effectively when you've worked in an Audi centre. There was this one guy, FY53 was his plate... :lol:
> 
> hey i was always a curtious customer that never gave you any problems (apart from badgering you for a loan of the rs4 :lol: )
> 
> Are you going Karting in March?


im going to be in spain then mate sorry like ken fit a mean min eh  .


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Aye aye loon :lol:

I must say I think its funny that the food speciality up here is a buttery! On my first day at Audi they presented me with one as a nice gesture. As someone who comes from a less deprived area ( :wink: ) I was horrified to see this stale croisant with an inch of marg all over the top and a scraping of jam being handed to me.

And don't even get me started on the fact that you lot fry your pies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you crack me up :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ps... stop making me laugh cos i cant see the bloody tv when im laughing cos of my small chinese looking eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I told my new boss yesterday that he had an advantage with maths because he is from the Grampian region.... he looked at me a bit blank at first until I pointed out that with six fingers on each hand he could count to twelve without taking his shoes off.

He laughed and drank some coffee. Big mistake. I apologised for being so rude and insensitive and said I should have remembered that he had hooves instead of feet so could only count to 14 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> ps... stop making me laugh cos i cant see the bloody tv when im laughing cos of my small chinese looking eyes :lol: :lol:


You're watching the football and turning Japanese. Nothing to do with 'chinese looking eyes'! :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't pick on Kammy - he comes from Doonies Rare Breed Farm and should be treated with affection :lol:

Hey Kammy, if you're turning Chinese can I get a 22, 47 and some crackers for half time?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Don't pick on Kammy - he comes from Doonies Rare Breed Farm and should be treated with affection :lol:


Matt, I'm not picking on him, just wondering if he's indulging in some self-love :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that`s it stop, im hurting now :lol: :lol: :lol: and i cant see a fookin thing so im also walking into things which aint funny when i have no-one to come to my aid :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rich

Call 999 and ask for Mrs Kammy. We'll tell her to check the internet history when she gets in...

I did the big size so Kammy didn't think we were keeping secrets :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

And the 'snotty' tissues in the bin next to the pc.

I can just imagine when she gets in...

Kammy 'Darling, I've done some jobs and put all the rubbish out'

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Rich
> 
> Call 999 and ask for Mrs Kammy. We'll tell her to check the internet history when she gets in...


Is she 'uniform'?

Feel like turning Jap myself... :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Only before she gets to the stag party. I'm sure you know what happens next...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well she does have a unform but that white shirt she wears is far too small for her 32 gg boobs imo


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> well she does have a unform but that white shirt she wears is far too small for her 32 gg boobs imo


"this post is useless without pics.'.... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hands up those who are sober and remember what this thread is about :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Hands up those who are sober and remember what this thread is about :roll:


 [smiley=dude.gif] Me!!!! Hold on I am not sober! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

RK07 said:


> Well its a shame you should say that but that is your perogative. I'm sure you wouldn't like to come onto an internet forum and be insulted and I have to say that this isn't the first time that I've seen you do it. I remember you resorting to name calling with DeanTT when he commented on your speeding thread.
> 
> My constructive advice would be to continue to use the forum, contribute to its success but avoid resorting to keyboard warrior stuff by insulting people. There is no place for it here and if you want to move on for not agreeing with that point then I shall wish you all the very best


You should have seen what came in a private message, and he wasn't even brave enough to allow me to respond. A very angry person for some reason! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how come you couldnt respond to the pm anney?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> how come you couldnt respond to the pm anney?


When I clicked reply, the loser had turned off his pms. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i didnt know you could do that, what message did you get?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

this................
________________________________________________________________________

there are 3 problems here:
1)the TT has become accessible to the great unwashed - ie you, you wanker
2)you are and always will be a wanker. wanker
3)as I said previously good luck, as you will need it. wanker

WANKER

those who can, do.

those who can't pretend to teach. you fucking wanker

________________________________________________________________________

rather passive - aggressive don't you think?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

send a pm to kev (kmpowell) as this behaviour should not be tolerated.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

He called you a WANKER :lol:

Does he not know your a bird? What is the female equivalent of wanker? Frigga?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Anneymouse said:


> When I clicked reply, the loser had turned off his pms. [smiley=baby.gif]


Sounds to me like his 'pms' is well and truly _on_!! :?

@ qooqiiu ~ Fister I reckon.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pm`s..... jeez so boring.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Try to pm him yourself!

I will send the pm on then, but to be honest it didn't do anything other than make me laugh :lol: I've been on forums too long to let aholes get to me. He is probably called Sheridan, wears a wrist support, and lives with his mother anyway. The wanker bit was the most amusing :lol: I did ponder it a while, and then though - ok!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> so foojeek, would you agree that it is acceptable for a stranger to come in your front door just because it is unlocked?
> 
> same bloody thing in my opinion, i agree with anney on this one.
> 
> ...


So to move the subject away from insults on people it's unlikely that'll ever meet. I'd say if the hot spot is open and public then it is available for anybody to use. The better analogy would be leaving your garden gate open with a table laid out with cups of lemonade and a sign saying "free".

In the defence of anybody using open hot spots, how are you supposed to know if the hot spot is not a public one if there is nothing on there to say so and it's common to find public hot spots?

IT is all too often pushed as easy and something anybody can do. It's not. If you don't know how to use it, then you should make the effort to find out or get somebody else to do it. I have no sympathy for people who leave their networks wide open and have people using their bandwidth. Like wise I would have no sympathy for somebody who's car broke down due to not getting a professional to service it. If you want to install and setup things yourself, like servicing your car, you have to be confident you're doing it right. If you don't then things may not go to plan.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anney doesnt have a hotspot. she has a personal network which is different too the likes of starbucks etc/


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> anney doesnt have a hotspot. she has a personal network which is different too the likes of starbucks etc/


Really, how exactly?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't exactly live in a terraced house, nobody would be able to park anywhere close even, hence not being especially bothered to get to the root of the problem - it bored me!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > anney doesnt have a hotspot. she has a personal network which is different too the likes of starbucks etc/
> ...


A hotspot is set up for public access Anney's is an unsecured private network.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


thats what i meant andy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Again, exactly how are they different apart from the intent of the person who plugged it in?

My point is, there is no way of telling, technically. Unless you name your hot spot "PRIVATE DO NOT USE", but even then, most people will just let their devices attach to any available network.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Dash said:


> My point is, there is no way of telling, technically. Unless you name your hot spot "PRIVATE DO NOT USE", but even then, most people will just let their devices attach to any available network.


I imagine people with laptops in the City Centre wouldn't think twice, but surely if you were parked up in a street you wouldn't just think it is all there for your taking?

That argument is as flawed as saying if someone leaves flowers in their front garden, then others should feel free to pick a few.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> anney doesnt have a hotspot. she has a personal network which is different too the likes of starbucks etc/


maybe anney does have a hotspot..... i just aint found it yet :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> I imagine people with laptops in the City Centre wouldn't think twice, but surely if you were parked up in a street you wouldn't just think it is all there for your taking?


Well I'd hardly sit outside yours downloading porn movies all night... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine people with laptops in the City Centre wouldn't think twice, but surely if you were parked up in a street you wouldn't just think it is all there for your taking?
> ...


Whos house do you sit outside then :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine people with laptops in the City Centre wouldn't think twice, but surely if you were parked up in a street you wouldn't just think it is all there for your taking?
> ...


If you do, put them on a shared area please?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Anneymouse said:


> I imagine people with laptops in the City Centre wouldn't think twice, but surely if you were parked up in a street you wouldn't just think it is all there for your taking?
> 
> That argument is as flawed as saying if someone leaves flowers in their front garden, then others should feel free to pick a few.


There is no precedent for picking flowers, although there is for seeing a table of lemonade set out on a summers day with a sign saying "free". There is also one for being able to use open WiFI to access the net.

Just because you don't want your WiFi generally used, doesn't mean there aren't other people in residential areas that do. There are a number of initiatives to promote this sort of thing, and software to allow people to have varying degrees of access via their connection. A sort of hippy approach to Internet access, share the love and all.

Personally, I don't play well with other people, so my WiFi is closed. But I know plenty of people who leave theirs open.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Anneymouse said:
> ...


Mine. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Anneymouse said:
> ...


Ever heard of Google Annie? :wink: Type in 'f***ing machines'...

Warning. [smiley=stop.gif] This is not a Flameroom for people having trouble with all things mechanical... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

fucking machines :roll: , i thought it twas on me that was exrtremely perverted :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> fucking machines :roll: , i thought it twas on me that was exrtremely perverted :lol:


It is can you not remember telling Rusty ?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

o

m

g!!


----------

